# Got some Texas Ebony



## barry richardson (Mar 29, 2019)

Found a couple of fresh cut chunks at the dump, turned the first one today, really cool looking heartwood, but a lot of sap wood on this one, sort of a crotch, the other one which I havent turned yet is bigger and better, hopefully they survive drying...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 6


----------



## David Hill (Mar 29, 2019)

Nice!!!
Like that pattern--hope it "lives"

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 29, 2019)

Shaping up nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2019)

It's amazing what people throw away. If they only knew of the potential beauty it could be. 
Well done as usual. And as usual, you don't disappoint....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 30, 2019)

Love it!


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 30, 2019)

@barry richardson

Our dump has a large yard debris drop area and I need to start checking it. Is that something you do on a regular basis?


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 30, 2019)

Where is the pith in that, Barry?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 30, 2019)

Nice score. I would likely be arrested for loitering at that wood dump. Good thing we don't have any within 50 miles...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 30, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> @barry richardson
> 
> Our dump has a large yard debris drop area and I need to start checking it. Is that something you do on a regular basis?


Yea, whenever I need some wood to turn, I just go pick up a few pieces of whatever looks good...

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 30, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Where is the pith in that, Barry?


More or less down the center, but it was a multi-crotch so piths are coming out the side, will most likely be some cracking in those areas..


----------



## DKMD (Mar 30, 2019)

Love it! Fingers crossed on the drying.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 30, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> More or less down the center, but it was a multi-crotch so piths are coming out the side, will most likely be some cracking in those areas..


Ah, wasn’t sure if the knot on the side was pith or branch. But the grain orientation said branch.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 30, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> @barry richardson
> 
> Our dump has a large yard debris drop area and I need to start checking it. Is that something you do on a regular basis?


Coming from a man that said he needs to clean his barn out and get rid of a bunch of wood!

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 30, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> *It's amazing what people throw away*. If they only knew of the potential beauty it could be.
> Well done as usual. And as usual, you don't disappoint....




Yep, even what woodturners throw away. In November, Old Croc stopped by for a visit. At the same time, I was given a heads up about a bunch of Texas Ebony 25 miles away. I asked if he, Old Croc wanted to go for a drive. We went, and when I saw the guy that was giving up the whole tree, I was speechless. He was a member of our Tucson woodturning club. He didn't want any of it, and neither did Old Croc because getting back to Australia would probably have been a nightmare.

I'm hoping it doesn't crack too bad for you, Barry. I have a bunch I'm trying to take care of, but there are a million little cracks all over it. Good luck. Can't wait to see the end product......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 30, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Coming from a man that said he needs to clean his barn out and get rid of a bunch of wood!


All of the above is correct. But when I see something special, I have to grab it. Life is too short for regrets of turning down a free piece of great wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 30, 2019)

I agree. Free wood is great wood!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 1, 2019)

That's a beautiful form 

About how thick have you left the walls? I'm hoping to get started turning some green chunks of maple, I have a pretty good feeling for how to rough turn facegrain bowls but haven't done enough endgrain hollowforms to know what works.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 2, 2019)

duncsuss said:


> That's a beautiful form
> 
> About how thick have you left the walls? I'm hoping to get started turning some green chunks of maple, I have a pretty good feeling for how to rough turn facegrain bowls but haven't done enough endgrain hollowforms to know what works.


About 1/2 to 3/4 I'm guessing. For end grain forms, especially when the pithe is pretty well centered down the middle, you dont need to leave the rough out nearly as thick as side grain turnings. Instead of warping, the wood shrinks symmetrically around the pith. I would have roughed this one out thinner, but it is a new wood to me, and has side branches, so wanted to be conservative.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------

